# L1A Individual or L1B individual for my Experience and Skill Set



## vsgl.kumar (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi All,
I am working as a software engineer in COGNIZANT for past 7 years and my educational Qualification B.E Civil. Last 2 and half years I am working in Mobile Automation Testing using Experitest, Perfecto, Selenium and UFT. Initial 4 years was under Web Automation using UFT. My Company is ready to initiate L1 Visa for me. I have to tell whether it is L1A Individual or L1B individual. Most of the persons are saying that L1A visa will not go through for my experience and L1B will be very tough to clear for testers in Service based companies. Kindly guide me to take the correct decision. Last year my H1B didn't go through the Lottery process. Please help me.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Your company needs to hire legal counsel who can advise them based on facts and the law. Not based on what you or 'people on the internet' think.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Your employer has to apply for the visa which covers your qualifications and responsibilities of the position in the US.


----------

